# IPV4 settings disappear



## migomes90 (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi,

My IPV4 settings keep going back to "obtain automatically" and erases all my settings for Ip Address, subnet mask, default gateway, preferred DNS Server and Alternate DNS server.

I enter the details, click ok, go straight back in and its blank again, i'm running Win 8 pro on a Dell Optilex 64bi.


----------



## clyde123 (Apr 10, 2008)

Have you UNCHECKED 'validate settings on exit' ?
If not, it might revert.


----------



## migomes90 (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi,

Yes it is unchecked.


----------



## migomes90 (Jun 26, 2013)

Anything else i can try? Please it's urgent.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

I usually check that box to ensure the new DNS settings have taken as it invokes the Troubleshooter upon Close - I don't bother with a static IP address.

After you have entered the changed details, click on the Advanced button and under the IP Settings and DNS tabs it should list the new settings.

Do the new settings show up under the Alternate Configuration tab ?


----------



## migomes90 (Jun 26, 2013)

i checked the box and still did not work. 

I do not have the option to click the alternate configuration tab, only if i select 'obtain automatically' then that option appears.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

Try just changing the DNS settings to see if they stick and then with just the static IP address which may show where the problem is.

Unless you are having IP address conflicts or connectivity problems then it's best to leave the IP as Obtain Auto.


----------



## migomes90 (Jun 26, 2013)

When changing only the DNS settings it says i cannot continue with out an ip address. and if i try with only an ip address is still forgets it after clicking ok. there is no ip conflict and all our other pcs are working fine therefore no internet problems. i need to give it a static ip though.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

I use Win 7 but you say you are getting an error when you try to change just the DNS settings in TCP/IPv4/Properties as in mine ?

Are you entering the details in the window immediately after clicking on Properties or are you using the Alternate Configuration ?


----------



## migomes90 (Jun 26, 2013)

i did what you did, as i click properties, i put in the DNS settings but it said i needed to put an ip address.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

Are you leaving the IP address set to Auto when changing the DNS ?


----------



## migomes90 (Jun 26, 2013)

i put in the DNS settings and left ip settings to auto, clicked ok, i went back in and the settings were blank again.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

Can't find anything on Google for this but you can change the settings in the router and assign your computer as a Fixed Host outside of the DHCP range as you would do for perhaps a printer.

I have my router DNS set to Google, but I also have the TCP/IPv4/Properties in both the LAN and Wireless set the same as anything else will override the router - although not sure if DNS Auto would and you could end up with a conflict if the Properties are set to Auto and the router is set to Google.

If you have wireless capability, then you could try it just on that which will leave you the LAN to access the router should Wireless no longer connect.


----------



## migomes90 (Jun 26, 2013)

i am really not sure how to do what you are telling me. Any steps for a beginner?


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

We'll need the make & model of your router to find the instructions for you to assign your computer with a static IP address but on checking mine, the TCP/IPv4/Properties/DNS Auto will override the router if that is set to Google DNS settings - so that bit is a no go.

Can you also go into Device Manager then click on View/Show hidden devices then expand Non-Plug and Play Drivers to see if there are any yellow alerts.


----------

